

Google's headcount soars 57% to 19,000 - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/5/googles_headcount_soars_57_to_19_000_goog

======
xirium
There'll be a big dip when the stock options vest in Aug 2008:

By some estimates, more than 900 employees became instant millionaires when
Google went public in August 2004, and that total has likely ballooned along
with the stock price. ... By some estimates, nearly a third of the first 500
Googlers have departed, and many more of the estimated 2,200 pre-IPO employees
are planning an exit as their stock vests. -- [http://www.news.com/Life-after-
Google%2C-with-millions/2100-...](http://www.news.com/Life-after-
Google%2C-with-millions/2100-1030_3-6226900.html)

~~~
aston
I would be pretty surprised if August was the blow up date. Of those hired
pre-IPO, the most popular start date would probably be in June or July, and of
course that's the reference point for the vest of the stock, not the IPO date.

~~~
keating
Good golly, that sounds like a lot more Angel money will soon be flittering
about Mountain View and Seattle.

